# Neoangle shower??



## ysrchris (May 6, 2007)

Hi
I have a neoangle shower and have leaking problems. To start out this 
is our third shower....one was installed by a construction contractor..leak..the second by a plumber..leak..the third by yours truly..leak..whats going on?

The problem is in the corners by the wall. The instructions say to not caulk on the inside..only the outside. The glass panels slide into a U channel mounted to the wall and sit on the bottom framework..at the bottom corner of this part of the assembly is where I believe the problem is coming from. Can anyone help with this problem?

Also what caulk would work best..I have tried GE Silicone II 100% silicone sealant Kitchen and Bath/white..this seems to be the most popular in my area. I have also tried Lexel which seems to work the best, but takes along time to cure..like 2-3 days. Any suggestions?
Thanks and sorry for the long read. 
Chris


----------



## MikeF (Sep 28, 2006)

Caulk the leak.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Neo angle is the shape, what's the construction? The base? The walls? Where is the leak? The floor in the bath? The ceiling below? I need more details.
Ron


----------



## MikeF (Sep 28, 2006)

The type of silicone is just about irrelevant unless you are talking about a leak that shows up every 20 years after the silicone fails. 

Some bubble gum will stop the leak temporarily if you put it in the place it needs to be. This isn't about silicone, it's about caulking the right spot is all.

Sorry to sound so silly, but just caulk the damn thing to get started. Caulk that inside joint and see what it does. 

Most likely if that isn't the issue its going to be the glass panel glazing in the frame. There are wet sets and dry sets to installing those panels. If this surround was something you assembled another good starting point is contacting the manufacturer or a local rep of the product and explain the problem. 

We've gone through this before and basically it turned out to be an issue with the manufacturer.

But start by caulking.


----------



## ysrchris (May 6, 2007)

The caulking I believe is the problem...I have to tear down the shower, remove all caulk and redo and reassemble depending on my laziness about every 6-12 months. as you see from my pics this is the main problem area. As of these photos I just caulked and reassembled. When the caulking decides to let go it seems to stick to the framework and not the base. The bottom framework is not affixed to the base and I think part or all of the problem is opening and shutting the door constantly work the caulk joint loose from the base. Hope this helps.
Thanks Chris


----------

